

Startup founder's salary - r1th4l1n

Is it ok to receive a small salary when a startup is just starting? Because the funder working full time on the product should be able to pay for living expenses in order to pour his heart and soul to the project, right?
======
api
Sure. I'd advise you to take as little as you can get away with. The amount
will depend on where you live, life phase, savings, etc.

------
acmyers112
Correct

